# Small Falcons in Utah



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

The American kestrel is an efficient little falcon. I watched one take 6 mice or voles in one hour from the same fence post in Ogden Bay a few weeks ago.









Kestrel of habit: Is America's smallest falcon doing better in Utah than elsewhere?


The American kestrel is our smallest falcon. No one knows the exact reason for its decline, but several factors are suspected.




www.ksl.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Last spring I was out in the yard and hell broke loose out by the fruit trees. The collard doves went scattering and birds freaking out. A Redtail hawk had got Eurasian dove and was giving it the final death squeeze with its talons. It just started at me as if it to be saying "what the hell you lookin' at". I let it be to finish its dinner. 

It's a site to see a bird of prey order a take out a meal. I wish I was as efficient at hunting as they are. I'm sure they have plenty swings and a miss most the time before connecting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story, thanks for posting.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

We have a big blue spruce were Eurasian doves live . once in a while a small hawk will just jump in there and come out with one and eat it on the side walk


----------

